# what color / pattern is this my baby



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

I love how colorful ND's are and this baby is totally adorable, but trying to assign a name to her interesting coat is way beyond me. Any ideas would be appreciated. I went to the weebly website that was set up with all the coat/ pattern colors and it is totally awesome, good job to those who did it, but I'm still at a lost.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I say buckskin with white belt/band


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Buckskin and white; blue eyes.


----------



## megancolleend (Jan 18, 2012)

Well that's pretty simple. All the different patches and shades of brown had me confused.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Buckskin and white; blue eyes.


Agreed  She's adorable!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Or broken buckskin? Buckskin with white?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

THAT FACE is just angelic! What a beautiful goat!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is adorable!  ...and thank you for the compliments on the website! :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG that color pattern is identical to my baby buck Cooper. And ive called him a broken buckskin. You can pics of him at my facebook page and website.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Buckskin with white / blue eyes.


----------

